# Carers Grant



## el88s (5 Jun 2009)

I havent received my carers grant yet. My friend got hers yesterday. Just wondering where mine is > Has everybody received theirs at this stage ?


----------



## Darthvadar (5 Jun 2009)

Hi El...

I'm caring for my mum, and I recieved my Respite Care Grant cheque yesterday... 

Hope it arrives to you today...

God bless...

Darth...


----------



## el88s (5 Jun 2009)

Everyone I talk to has received their cheque. why did I not get mine yet ?? (


----------



## Darthvadar (5 Jun 2009)

el88s said:


> Everyone I talk to has received their cheque. why did I not get mine yet ?? (


 
No idea, El... I think a call to the Department next Monday is in order if it hasn't arrived by then... Are you recieving regular post???... When our postman was on sick leave a few months ago, there was nobody to cover for him for a couple of days...

Hope the cheque's in your hand soon...

God bless...

Darth...


----------



## Darthvadar (8 Jun 2009)

Any sign of your cheque, El????....

Darth...


----------



## gbillyjnr (8 Jun 2009)

I Didnt get my cheaque yet and in a way im pleased that someone else has not so at least im not the only 1 maybe they sent out batch very late...every1 around where i live got there's thursday so i am slightly concerned.....Rung them today and they said there is nothing they can to do untill friday and if has not been recieved by then they will re acces the situation...hope this helps...has any1 else got this problem


----------



## Welfarite (9 Jun 2009)

gbillyjnr said:


> I Didnt get my cheaque yet and in a way im pleased that someone else has not so at least im not the only 1 maybe they sent out batch very late...every1 around where i live got there's thursday so i am slightly concerned.....Rung them today and they said there is nothing they can to do untill friday and if has not been recieved by then they will re acces the situation...hope this helps...has any1 else got this problem


 

Presumably, it was posted out then? It's An Post that you shpould contact I'd say as it sounds like SW cannot issue a replacement until they're sure the original was lost in transit.


----------



## gbillyjnr (9 Jun 2009)

got mine this morning thanks for all your help


----------



## Darthvadar (9 Jun 2009)

Great news, Gbilly.... 

Love to hear things like that!... Now we just need to get El sorted out!...

God bless...

Darth....


----------



## Darthvadar (10 Jun 2009)

Any news, El???...

Darth...


----------



## theredfox (10 Jun 2009)

im a carer look after a family member with alzhmeirs  i work 19 half .hrs a week on c e scheme  i apply for rest bite care grant but was refused because can only work 15 hrs  . but i recieved it last year  and there is no change in my circamstance 

theredfox


----------



## Welfarite (11 Jun 2009)

I hate to tell you, theredfox, but you are not entitled to Carer's Benefit/Allowance either if you work more than 15 hours per week. perhaps your hours increased since last year? How long are you on CE scheme?


----------



## Darthvadar (12 Jun 2009)

El...

Is there any news of your Respite Care Grant cheque?...

Darth...


----------



## theredfox (13 Jun 2009)

hi 
im working a year on c e scheme end july no change in hours .on carers before c e  was told not get restbite g when carer fin but was still look after family member  i have been appeal since  maybe that was it i got .i was then told they give the rest bite grant to  people  have  special circumstance  if not on carers .
i know some people on line are looking after someone with alzheimers and they know its a full time job day and night  my family member is only in her 50  and over twenty stone with all tablets on  i know its ofel to say but i love to get away for the four hour  to my wee job and forget it all  sorry to go on .
thanks again


----------



## Darthvadar (15 Jun 2009)

Have you had any news, El???...

Darth...


----------



## theredfox (15 Jun 2009)

no not yet  you know how slow the welfare work 3 back 1 forward


----------



## Welfarite (16 Jun 2009)

Darthvadar said:


> Have you had any news, El???...
> 
> Darth...


 


theredfox said:


> no not yet you know how slow the welfare work 3 back 1 forward


 

I think DV was asking the OP. Redfox, what news are you waiting on? You said you were refused it; did you appeal or something? I still don't understand how you can get Carer's Allowance while working 19.5 hours? Did you inform carer's section that you are now on CE?


----------



## theredfox (16 Jun 2009)

yes i am going to appeal the decision ? yes i am a career but dont get paid for doing it as i am on a ce scheme which finishes end of july


----------



## Darthvadar (16 Jun 2009)

Welfarite said:


> I think DV was asking the OP.


 
Thanks Welfarerite...

I WAS hoping that El would have news by now... Oh well... All we can do is hope!...

God bless...

Darth...


----------



## Welfarite (16 Jun 2009)

theredfox said:


> yes i am going to appeal the decision ? yes i am a career but dont get paid for doing it as i am on a ce scheme which finishes end of july


Not being picky but I can't see how, in youir previous post,  you can slag off SW for being slow if you haven't appealed the decision yet! Or am I missing something?


----------



## theredfox (16 Jun 2009)

from previous  experience i know how slow they can be i fought for it in 2008  appeal it and had local TD and got restbite in dec


----------

